# Talich/CPO - Tchaikovsky's 6th



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Supraphon CD 11 1908-2 001
Mozart Symphony No. 39
Tchaikovsky Symphony no. 6
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Vaclav Talich

I have nothing to say about the Mozart Symphony.

Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 6 gets a really fine performance. The recording is from 1953, Supraphon calls it 'Historical' - and the sound is plenty good enough. The orchestra gives Talich some remarkably effective playing. In one place it growls like a huge beast of prey, in other places the strings sound like hot Swiss chocolate smells. The total effect is a bit different than I've gotten from any other recording, just as powerful but not as dark.

 [How's that for enthusiastic lack of details?]

This link to amazon.com will show you the case-front of the CD I have. There are several other listings there of the same forces performing the same work - but I don't know if any of them are the same recording.

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Sympho...359684542&sr=1-13&keywords=talich+tchaikovsky


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Talich's Dvorak and Smetana are definitive. I think he was one of the greatest conductors. The new set of remasters with the golden brown covers have even better sound.


----------

